# first time install



## chevy4x4 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a pioneer deh-p6800mp deck I installed in my 85 gmc jimmy fullsize and I followed the diagram to install and everything works but I have no memory after I shut off the ignition and wait about 30 sec and turn it back on. all my logged in stations and clock settings are erased. Did I hook it up wrong?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds like you missed connecting up the wire for constant +12v. The Pioneer manual should tell you what color wire that is.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Car Radio Battery Constant 12v+ Wire: Orange
Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: Yellow

On the pioneer connect the yellow wire to the orange, and the red to the yellow, problem solved.


----------



## Michaeljwoods (Mar 10, 2011)

No no no that's all wrong. Orange is mute and dim. 12 volt constant is yellow which will need to be connected to save memory. 12 volt switched/accessory is red.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

*Deleted word*

I'm talking car side


----------



## Michaeljwoods (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I'm talking after market wiring harness .


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

btw after market side, orange is never mute, brown is mute.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Lee was very clear and correct in post #3. Connect the car's constant +12 v (orange) to the Pioneer's +12v constant input (yellow). Nothing confusing at all about that advice....


----------

